# [NON_Risolto] Alsa fa i capricci..

## cataenry

Ciao a tutti, ho convinto mio fratello a mettere Gentoo, abbiamo fatto tutto, messo il kernel (2.6.1-gentoo-r1) xfree e kde..

Per quanto riguarda ALSA, ho compilato il tutto come specificato in gentoo.it, ma le cose non vanno... la scheda è una via-82xx...  Ho seguito la guida passo passo, ho avviato kde, disattivato arts e poi...: niente suoni, ne su kde ne su shell...  cosa può esser?

Grazie per l'attenzione.. Bye  :Wink: 

(Ah, questo sia da root, sia da utente appartenente al gruppo audio....)Last edited by cataenry on Tue Jan 27, 2004 3:08 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## randomaze

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, ho convinto mio fratello a mettere Gentoo, abbiamo fatto tutto, messo il kernel (2.6.1-gentoo-r1) xfree e kde..
> 
> Per quanto riguarda ALSA, ho compilato il tutto come specificato in gentoo.it, ma le cose non vanno... la scheda è una via-82xx...  Ho seguito la guida passo passo, ho avviato kde, disattivato arts e poi...: niente suoni, ne su kde ne su shell...  cosa può esser?
> 
> 

 

Prova a smanettare un poco con il mixer. amixer ti fa vedere tutte le voci possibili, dai l'unmute una ad una fino a che non trovi quella giusta

----------

## cataenry

Ciao, grazie mille per il suggerimento!!

Una domanda... amixer vede più canali rispetto alsamixer? Perchè in caso negativo, abbiamo messo tutto unmuted e a palla di fuoco... ma il problema persiste..

Thanks  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Stessa scheda audio, stesso problema..... A dire il vero non ho smanettato ancora molto con gentoo per risolvere il problema perche' ora sto emergendo gnome... pero' la prossima cosa che faro' sara' di certo quella di provarci.

----------

## cataenry

Allora non sono l'unico che fa a botto con alsa   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## silian87

ehehehe, no... peccato che ora quando ho messo gnome, ho piu' impostazioni audio nel suo mixer, di quelle che avevo con alsamixer, e alzandole a 100 ora sento benissimo. Che problema stupido...

----------

## cataenry

Scusate ragazzi se vi inzozzo la visualizzazione della pagina, ma a me sta cosa non va proprio giù....  Che ne pensate voi??

```

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

Limits: Playback 0 - 63

Front Left: Playback 63 [100%] [on]

Front Right: Playback 63 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Master Mono',0

Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

Playback channels: Mono

Limits: Playback 0 - 31

Mono: Playback 24 [77%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0

Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

Limits: Playback 0 - 63

Front Left: Playback 63 [100%] [on]

Front Right: Playback 63 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Center',0

Capabilities: volume volume-joined

Playback channels: Mono

Limits: 0 - 15

Mono: 15 [100%]

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Depth',0

Capabilities: volume volume-joined

Playback channels: Mono

Limits: 0 - 15

Mono: 15 [100%]

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Switch',0

Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

Playback channels: Mono

Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

Limits: Playback 0 - 31

Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

Capture exclusive group: 0

Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

Limits: Playback 0 - 31

Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [off]

Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

Capture exclusive group: 0

Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

Limits: Playback 0 - 31

Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [off]

Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

Capture exclusive group: 0

Playback channels: Mono

Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

Limits: Playback 0 - 31

Mono: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

Front Left: Capture [on]

Front Right: Capture [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost (+20dB)',0

Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

Playback channels: Mono

Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Select',0

Capabilities:

Mono:

Simple mixer control 'Video',0

Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

Capture exclusive group: 0

Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

Limits: Playback 0 - 31

Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [off]

Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Phone',0

Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

Capture exclusive group: 0

Playback channels: Mono

Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

Limits: Playback 0 - 31

Mono: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

Front Left: Capture [off]

Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

Playback channels: Mono

Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Output',0

Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

Playback channels: Mono

Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA',0

Capabilities: volume volume-joined

Playback channels: Mono

Limits: 0 - 3

Mono: 3 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'PC Speaker',0

Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

Playback channels: Mono

Limits: Playback 0 - 15

Mono: Playback 15 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Aux',0

Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

Capture exclusive group: 0

Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

Limits: Playback 0 - 31

Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [off]

Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mono Output Select',0

Capabilities:

Mono:

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

Capabilities: cvolume cswitch cswitch-joined

Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

Limits: Capture 0 - 15

Front Left: Capture 15 [100%] [on]

Front Right: Capture 15 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mix',0

Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

Capture exclusive group: 0

Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

Front Left: Capture [off]

Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mix Mono',0

Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

Capture exclusive group: 0

Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

Front Left: Capture [off]

Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'External Amplifier Power Down',0

Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

Playback channels: Mono

Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Input Source Select',0

Capabilities:

Mono:

Simple mixer control 'Input Source Select',1

Capabilities:

Mono:

Simple mixer control 'VIA DXS',0

Capabilities: pvolume

Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

Limits: Playback 0 - 255

Front Left: Playback 195 [76%]

Front Right: Playback 195 [76%]

Simple mixer control 'VIA DXS',1

Capabilities: pvolume

Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

Limits: Playback 0 - 255

Front Left: Playback 195 [76%]

Front Right: Playback 195 [76%]

Simple mixer control 'VIA DXS',2

Capabilities: pvolume

Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

Limits: Playback 0 - 255

Front Left: Playback 195 [76%]

Front Right: Playback 195 [76%]

Simple mixer control 'VIA DXS',3

Capabilities: pvolume

Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

Limits: Playback 0 - 255

Front Left: Playback 195 [76%]

Front Right: Playback 195 [76%]
```

----------

## randomaze

Mah, sinceramente mi sembra che dal punto di vista del volume sei a posto.... a occhio hai un chipset via KM400 (non ho controllato voce per voce ma mi sembrano le stesse voci mie!).

i possibili suggerimenti sono:

- controlla nei file di log se ci sono errori tipo DMA/IRQ e simili

- metti una knoppix e guarda se li funziona

- assicurati che le casse siano accese e attaccate (spero questo controllo lo abbia fatto all'inizio...)

----------

## cataenry

Grazie mille  :Wink:  ... Ora ti dico, è un portatile, non ho visto errori del genere in dmesg, e non so più che pesci pigliare... facciamo così, ora ci smanetto un po' ragazzi, e poi vi faccio risapere...

----------

## Gavrila

Ma il problema e' solo in KDE? O in qualunque ambiente? E partendo solo in console?

Se e' KDE che versione? Se e' la 3.1.5 devi mettere come output nella configurazione di ARTS, OSS visto che kdemultimedia-3.1.5 e' compilato senza supporto per ALSA...

----------

## cataenry

Questo è quello che ho...  Alsa non l'ho mai tolto dalle USE, e a kde dal centro di controllo gli ho tolto di avviare artsd...   Per lo meno, io sul mio portatile ho fatto così e funge alla grande...    :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

No, il suono non funge in alcun ambiente (Shell/KDE... Gnome non l'ha messo...)

Mah... il fatto strano è questo...  c'è ma non suona...

Tipo se avvia bzflag, tra le opzioni, il suono è disponibile, /dev/dsp esiste, KDE non dà alcun warning riguardo al suono...  Insomma, pare tutto in regola... mah  :Rolling Eyes: 

etcat -u kde

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : (U) Col 1 - Current USE flags ]

[ : (I) Col 2 - Installed With USE flags ]

[ No USE flags found for : kde-base/kde-3.1.4 ]

etcat -u kdemultimedia

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : (U) Col 1 - Current USE flags ]

[ : (I) Col 2 - Installed With USE flags ]

U I [ Found these USE variables in : kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.1.4-r1 ]

+ + nas : Adds support for network audio sound

+ - esd : Adds support for media-sound/esound (Enlightened Sound Daemon)

+ + motif : Adds motif support (x11-libs/openmotif x11-libs/lesstif)

+ + slang : Adds support for the slang text display library (it's like ncurses, but different)

+ + tcltk : Support for Tcl and/or Tk

+ + oggvorbis : Adds support for the OggVorbis audio encoding

+ + cdr : Adds support for CD writer hardware (e.g. compile the koncd app in kdemultimedia)

etcat -u arts

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : (U) Col 1 - Current USE flags ]

[ : (I) Col 2 - Installed With USE flags ]

U I [ Found these USE variables in : kde-base/arts-1.1.4 ]

+ + alsa : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

+ + oggvorbis : Adds support for the OggVorbis audio encoding

- - artswrappersuid : unknown

+ + mad : Adds support for mad (high-quality mp3 decoder library and cli frontend)

----------

## cataenry

Raga, ma che cavolo posso fare? sembra proprio che se ne freghi...

abbiamo provato a fare di tutto, abbiamo anche messo una sorgente sonora fissa e pigiavamo i vari tastini del laptop (quelli del suono e robe simili...) ma niente...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Comincio ad odiarlo....   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ponendo che voglia fare tutto da capo... tipo anche ricompilare kde... (come avete visto è ancora il 3.1.4...e per ora tengo quello.. una volta che va alsa, ci penso su..)

Basta mettere le flag USE="alsa -arts" e compilare kde**?

Ditemi qualcosa che qua non può essere...  :Crying or Very sad: 

(Una pacca sulla spalla e una boccia di J&B sono ben accetti  :Wink:   :Razz:   :Razz:  )

----------

## randomaze

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> Raga, ma che cavolo posso fare? sembra proprio che se ne freghi...
> 
> abbiamo provato a fare di tutto, abbiamo anche messo una sorgente sonora fissa e pigiavamo i vari tastini del laptop (quelli del suono e robe simili...) ma niente... 
> 
> Comincio ad odiarlo....   
> ...

 

Ma fuori dal KDE non hai mai provato? tipo far suonare un mp3 con mp321 fuori da X...

Magari disabilitando apm e acpi 

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Una pacca sulla spalla e una boccia di J&B sono ben accetti    )

 

Per la pacca sulla spalla non ci sono problemi... la boccia potrei dartela vuota..   :Razz: 

----------

## cataenry

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma fuori dal KDE non hai mai provato? tipo far suonare un mp3 con mp321 fuori da X...
> 
> Magari disabilitando apm e acpi 
> ...

 

Si si... provato anche quello... il solito aplay /usr/kde/blabla/pop.wav ma nada..

 *Quote:*   

> Per la pacca sulla spalla non ci sono problemi... la boccia potrei dartela vuota..  

 

mmm... se intesa come corpo contundente per ottenere un'amnesia totale e dimenticare quindi ALSA allora è perfetta  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Scherzi a parte, sono quasi tentato di ricompilare tutto da 0... stage1 intendo.. solo che il mio fratellino mi spara...   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Oltretutto dover compilare il mondo intero con un XP che ti va a 800MHz invece che a 2400~Hz è oltremodo frustrante... sigh  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## RenfildDust

Io ho la stessa scheda video, (ma kernel diverso 2.4.22) e ti dirò che avevo problemi anch'hio.. 

Io però sono stato fortunato, perchè c'era già chi aveva perso la salute al posto mio:

L'utente Panda, (anche lui con la stessa scheda audio) ha smanettato con gli script di alsa in /etc aggiungendo alcune stringhe.. mi dispiace non ricordare quali files e quali stringhe.

Comunque diverso tempo fa aveva risolto anche lui sul forum..

Prova a cercare con le parole via82xx e con l'utente Panda.. 

Ho già visto e c'è un pò di roba (solo du links, ma molto lunghi e con altri links all'interno..)

----------

## cataenry

Grazie mille, mi ci butto a capofitto!!!!

Bye  :Wink: 

----------

## cataenry

Grazie mille, ma purtroppo non è il mio caso...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ho fatto le varie ricerche per via82xx e panda, ho cercato per via82xx e alsa, ho cercato perfino per alsa via82xx e Lourdes.. ma niente... il fatto è questo boys...: io non ho messaggi d'errore, l'installazione di alsa è stata eseguita come in quell'how-to di 5 pagine che si trova cercando alsa...

ALSA e API OSS built-in nel kernel, emerge dei vari alsa-*.... eccetera..

Se avessi almeno un errore almeno saprei da dove cominciare... ma nada:

/dev/dsp esiste...  ma le bobine degli altoparlanti vibrano solo se le prendi a cazzotti   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

In uno dei link c'era l'hint di aggiungere above via82xx snd-pcm-oss...  lo faccio provare lo stesso... ma dubito... anche li il mal capitato aveva degli errori... invece la sua gentoo è tutta contenta   :Confused:   :Confused: 

(Ieri sera gli ho accennato di riprovare ad installare tutto da stage 1....  a momenti mi usava come tappeto...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## cataenry

Ora, vi ringrazio tutti, e candidamente vi chiedo di esser pazienti...

Ha ricompilato il kernel.. giochicchiato un po' con le impostazioni e finalmente è andata... mah  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Quello che mi rode è che...  ora a lui va meglio che a me...

Tipo io in kde ho dei ritardi allucinanti.. a volte secondi..!!  LUI NO   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Cioè, se uso xmms, xine o qualunque programma, è tutto ok...

I suoni di kde o da una shell konsolle...   delay allucinante... misteri della vita!

Cruel world...

Scusate il tremendo OT

----------

## randomaze

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ha ricompilato il kernel.. giochicchiato un po' con le impostazioni e finalmente è andata... mah  
> 
> 

 

Se posti le impostazioni modificate fai un favore a chi lotterá dopo di te...

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cioè, se uso xmms, xine o qualunque programma, è tutto ok...
> 
> I suoni di kde o da una shell konsolle...   delay allucinante... misteri della vita!
> ...

 

Ricordo male o KDE ha un demone tipo esd per gestire il suono? Mi sa che il tuo problema é li....

----------

## MyZelF

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ricordo male o KDE ha un demone tipo esd per gestire il suono? Mi sa che il tuo problema é li....

 

Ma sbaglio o ha KDE su tutte e due le macchine?

Per aumentare le prestazioni di arts puoi provare a riemergerlo con "artswrappersuid" in USE oppure dare semplicemente un

```

# chmod +s /usr/kde/3.1/bin/artswrapper

```

ovviamente tenendo bene a mente che

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> used for realtime priority, but off by default as it is a security hazard
> 
> 

 

(come qualsiasi eseguibile con il bit suid settato, del resto)

----------

## cataenry

Alt alt alt...  mi sa che qui ho un po' di confusione in testa...    :Embarassed: 

Dunque, per quanto riguarda la configurazione... il bello/brutto/strano (sceglierne una a piacimento) è che sono le stesse che abbiamo sempre usato...  alsa built-in, oss api emulation built-in etc...  come da guida del passaggio 2.4 --> 2.6 Ecco perchè non le avevo postate... 

Non abbiamo ricette magiche e segrete   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Ora, vorrei capire una cosa... io ora sto usando kde senza arts... e va!..  Devo riemergere il mondo con arts nelle flag (prima avevo -arts) e artswrappersuid?

Scusate la niubbiaggine... SuSE un tempo mi offuscava le mente e dato che funzionava, me ne ero sempre fregato.. eheheh   :Laughing: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> Ora, vorrei capire una cosa... io ora sto usando kde senza arts... e va!

 

arts dovrebbe essere necesario per la maggior parte delle applicazioni scritte per kde...  :Confused: 

Quindi la mia domanda è: non stai usando arts o non hai arts nelle USE? (la seconda affermazione non implica la prima... per non utilizzare arts devi disabilitarlo esplicitamente dal pannello di controllo di kde).

per fugare ogni eventuale dubbio

```
$ ps aux | grep artsd
```

dopo aver lanciato kde...  :Smile: 

La flag "arts" abilita il supporto per quei pacchetti che lo prevedono come opzionale. Quindi è una buona idea utilizzarla per compilare i pacchetti che la prevedono, se usi KDE.

Anche questo, però, potrebbe non risolvere tutti i tuoi problemi. Con che programmi hai notato il "ritardo"?

Ad esempio xmms non è influenzato dalla flag "arts", ma sotto kde è bene emergere il plugin xmms-arts e sceglierlo per l'output. Stessa cosa per xine, tra le cui opzioni puoi specificare l'output audio tramite arts.

----------

## cataenry

mmm... noto con dispiacere che manca il token :auto_fucilazione: 

Sto usando kde senza arts...nel senso che non l'ho neanche compilato... pensavo fosse tutto gestito da alsa... Ok, next step USE="arts artswrappersuid" emerge arts&CO.

Poi con emerge -epv worls | grep arts vedo cosa va ricompilato... mm.. si, però domani, tra 8 ore ho un esame...    :Sad:   :Sad:  eheh  grazie per l'aiuto... vi farò sapere poi... bye  :Wink: 

EDIT: BTW guardando sulla lista delle USE... artswrappersuid non c'è... datata la guida?

----------

## MyZelF

Ho fatto qualche prova:

1) pc con OSS senza arts: l'audio delle applicazioni KDE non mi funziona

2) pc con alsa senza arts: l'audio delle applicazioni KDE ha un ritardo mostruoso e problemi con il mixing.

Quindi il mio consiglio è quello di emergere almeno arts e verificare che sia abilitato tra le opzioni audio del pannello di controllo di kde.

Magari prima prova senza artswrappersuid e vedi se risolve il problema. Eventualmente ti basta un chmod come ti ho scritto sopra (è esattamente ciò che fa l'ebuild se la flag è attivata).

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: BTW guardando sulla lista delle USE... artswrappersuid non c'è... datata la guida?

 

```

# emerge -vp arts

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/arts-1.1.5  +alsa +oggvorbis +artswrappersuid +mad

```

----------

## shev

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> EDIT: BTW guardando sulla lista delle USE... artswrappersuid non c'è... datata la guida?

 

No, semplicemente è una flag particolare del determinato pacchetto, arts in questo caso, quindi non ha senso metterla nella guida, dove ci stanno quelle generali che coinvolgono vari pacchetti. Un po' come moznofx per mozilla o simili.

----------

## cataenry

Grazie mille, sto emergendo!   :Cool: 

Scusate il disturbo e le domande stile STFW || RTFM..   :Laughing: 

Metto risolto, perchè sicuramente andrà tutto ok... spero    :Razz: 

Nel caso di altri problemi vi faccio sapere... bye

----------

## MyZelF

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Metto risolto, perchè sicuramente andrà tutto ok... spero   
> 
> 

 

Caspita, questo è ottimismo allo stato puro...   :Cool: 

----------

## _jd

KDE compilato con flag alsa -arts, kernel 2.6.1 con alsa e via dicendo, senza emergere art, funziona tutto senza delay strani del suono sul satellite 2410 303S, fortuna del principiante...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cataenry

E' andato tutto liscio...  kde era compilato con la flag arts, il resto no.  :Question:   :Question:   ... ho solo scoperto cosa ricompilare  con

```
emere -epv world | grep arts
```

 e poi riemerso le cose risultanti...  4 o 5...  :Wink: 

Un po' di ottimismo con alsa ci vuole... altrimenti l'avevo mascherato agli inizi con gentoo... eheeh

Bye a tutti!

P.S.: PANICO FUNGE DA DIO....  GODO!!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cataenry

NON CI CREDO!!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Non godo più...: bzflag ha smesso di suonare...

se provo a far partire emilia-pinball o supertux ottengo:

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1055:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)

Mi sto veramente inc@xx@nd0...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

EDIT: se dal centro di controllo disattivo arts... funge tutto...  (ora ricordo perchè non lo usavo... sigh)

----------

## MyZelF

 *_jd wrote:*   

> KDE compilato con flag alsa -arts

 

In sè, KDE non è in alcun modo influenzato dalla flag arts, come puoi verificare tu stesso con un

```

# emerge -eDvp world | grep kde | grep arts

```

Per quanto riguarda i problemi con i giochi, hai provato a lanciarli con artsdsp?

```
$ artsdsp eseguibile
```

o

```
$ artsdsp -m eseguibile
```

Last edited by MyZelF on Tue Jan 27, 2004 6:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cataenry

cataenry@localhost cataenry $ artsdsp bzflag

Segmentation fault

cataenry@localhost cataenry $ artsdsp tuxracer

Tux Racer 0.61 -- a Sunspire Studios Production (http://www.sunspirestudios.com)

(c) 1999-2000 Jasmin F. Patry <jfpatry@sunspirestudios.com>

"Tux Racer" is a trademark of Jasmin F. Patry

Tux Racer comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY. This is free software,

and you are welcome to redistribute it under certain conditions.

See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html for details.

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)

cataenry@localhost cataenry $ artsdsp supertux

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)

cataenry@localhost cataenry $ artsdsp -m supertux

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)

----------

## MyZelF

Incuriosito, ho provato ad emergere bzflag (ammazza che brutto...  :Smile:  ) sul portatile, dove uso 2.6, alsa+arts. L'audio funziona senza problemi, lanciandolo normalmente, senza artsdsp.

Lanciandolo con artsdsp l'audio non va (?), e, anche dopo l'uscita dal gioco, il device rimane occupato, ma con un

```

$ fuser -k /dev/dsp

```

torna tutto a posto.

Più in generale ho notato che anche altri giochi, tra cui ad esempio rtcw, che con OSS+arts devo lanciare con artsdsp, con alsa+arts mi funzionano senza probelmi.  :Confused: 

Per quanto riguarda il segmentation fault usando artsdsp, sembrerebbe un problema legato a SDL e ci sono diversi post a riguardo sul forum, tra cui questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=101240

----------

## cataenry

Mah.. non riesco proprio a capire... se ho artsd attivo, SIGSEGV per le SDL, altrimenti va tutto ok...  se artsd è down, e quindi usa ALSA direttamente..  suoni di kde in mega ritardo...

mah... non so più che pensare, e poi sempre la stessa domanda...: perchè SEMPRE E SOLO A ME QUESTE FORTUNE???   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

P.S.: bzflag brutto? Hai provato con le texture al massimo (prova anche le experimental, ma devi avere l'ultima versione... ) è fighissimo!!!

Bye a tutti... spero un giorno di trovare una soluzione a questo dannatissimo problema!!

----------

## MyZelF

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> perchè SEMPRE E SOLO A ME QUESTE FORTUNE???   
> 
> 

 

Sei praticamente il beta tester perfetto, sulle cui macchine saltano sempre fuori tutte le grane... C'è chi farebbe salti mortali per averti sempre a disposizione...  :Laughing: 

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: bzflag brutto? Hai provato con le texture al massimo (prova anche le experimental, ma devi avere l'ultima versione... ) è fighissimo!!!
> 
> 

 

Non, lo conoscevo, l'ho emerso solo per provare il sonoro. Ho provato la versione attualmente in portage, senza smanettare sulle impostazioni grafiche (forse non mi ha stupito per questo motivo?).

Ad ogni modo non sono un giocatore accanito, anzi... magari quando avrò un po' di tempo a disposizione lo proverò seriamente.  :Smile: 

Tornando in topic: che opzioni hai abilitato nel kernel per alsa? L'OSS emulation c'è? Hai compilato il supporto built in o come modulo?

----------

## cataenry

Tutto come built-in... le OSS API emulation eccetera...

BTW qui c'è il mio config... a scanso di equivoci  :Wink: 

http://www.cs.unibo.it/~ecataldi/config

Guarda, per me non ci sarebbero problemi a fare il beta-tester(al di la del fatto che "il tesssoro vuole venire da me" Lord of the Bug eheheh  :Wink: ) ... però in cambio vorrei una macchina su cui poter lavorare normalmente... eheheh   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## MyZelF

Mmmh... ci ho dato un'occhiata e la sezione relativa ad alsa è esattamente *identica* alla mia (tra l'altro anche il mio portatile usa il driver per Intel i8x0)... 

Uso i gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.1. 

Non so che altro suggerirti...  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> Tutto come built-in... le OSS API emulation eccetera...
> 
> 

 

Come mai come built-in? Hai provato come moduli? (ok, confesso di non aver riletto tutto il 3d  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## cataenry

Built-in perchè così viene suggerito in vari HOW-TO a spasso per i forum gentoo...

E poi, anche quando avevo il 2.4 avevo lo stesso problema, ma non me ne ero mai curato... poi ho visto che a mio frate va tutto... alchè mi son girate....    :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Anch'io uso i 2.6.1 della gentoo-dev-src...  sto andando in paranoia...  :Crying or Very sad: 

ho fatto un etcat -u libsdl, e le avevo compilate con supporto arts... mammmmmma!!!

(a proposito... è da un po' che etcat -f xxxxx non va... scusate l'OT)

----------

## cerri

Ma io non ho capito una cosa: qual'p il problema di usare arts?

----------

## cataenry

Se uso arts non funge il suono in applicazioni quali bzflag, supertux, et similia (applicazioni di un certo peso insomma...   :Laughing:  ) o addirittura in alcuni casi sopra citati... SIGSEGV..

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cerri

Non è certo un prob di arts. E cmq arts lo puoi sospendere, quando devi usare applicazioni legacy.

----------

## cataenry

si, lo so, infatti sto facendo così...  ma non capisco perchè a me non va e a MyZelf si....

Mah misteri della vita  :Shocked:   BTW oramai basta... me lo tengo così... se ho novità vi faccio sapere... 

Bye e grazie lo stesso per l'aiuto...

----------

## cataenry

MyZelF gentilmente mi ha fornito il suo emerge info.. confrontandolo nel mio ho trovato queste differenze..:

Io> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

MyZelF >ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

Io>Portage 2.0.50_pre20 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.3.2, glibc-2.3.3_pre20040117-r0, 

2.6.1-gentoo-r1)

MyZelF >Portage 2.0.49-r20 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.2.3, glibc-2.3.2-r3, 2.6.1-gentoo)

Io> Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59

MyZelF > Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.7.8

Mentre le libsdl sono la stessa versione.. l'ultima... 

Ci capisco poco... mah.. BTW buona serata a tutti  :Wink: 

Bye  :Razz: 

----------

## cerri

Ah, beh, effettivamente cambiano solo glibc e compilatore... un dettaglio...   :Shocked: 

----------

## shev

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> MyZelF gentilmente mi ha fornito il suo emerge info.. confrontandolo nel mio ho trovato queste differenze

 

...quando dico che se si vogliono usare le cose dichiarate instabili o masked bisogna anche saperne accettare le conseguenze... avessi almeno il buon senso di usare le cose "importanti" in versione stabile. Insomma, va bene essere sfortunati e predisposti ai bug, ma anche andare a cercarseli   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cataenry

pensate possa esser questo il problema?

Quindi se per esempio mi faccio fare un pacchetto binario... dovrebbe andare... mmm....

Provo a romper le scatoline a mio frate per farmelo fare... 

Si, effettivamente sono stato molto sadico nello scegliere in tutto e per tutto la via ~x86...

Penso di meritarmelo...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ok.. grazie mille

Bye  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> pensate possa esser questo il problema?
> 
> Quindi se per esempio mi faccio fare un pacchetto binario... dovrebbe andare... mmm....
> 
> Provo a romper le scatoline a mio frate per farmelo fare... 
> ...

 

Se il problema risiede in una qualche shared library che già E nella tua box mi sa che anche con il binario non risolvi molto.

----------

## cataenry

mmm...  a farlo compilare staticamente? Si, non è una bella idea.. oltre tutto anche lui ha ~x86 e gcc&glibc ultima versione... indi...  m'attacco al picchio...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Basta dai, vi ho annoiato abbastanza...

Thanks a lot  :Wink: 

----------

